# Pager Problems



## bendy918 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,
I have the Minitor V and the Minitor V charger/amplifier unit.  It has been working fine for two months.  However, on Sunday I went to put the pager into the charger and I noticed that when nothing was in the charger the pager light was blinking red.  When I put the pager into the charger the pager light went to solid red and the battery light started to blink red.  I do not have a second battery that I put into the battery charging slot.  Before this, when nothing was in the pager there were no lights on, when I put the pager into the charger the pager light went to solid red, and green when charged.  I do not know what is wrong.  I have tried unplugging it and plugging it back in.  I have also tried cleaning all of the metal contacts that is on the pager and charger unit, nothing seems to have worked.  
Has anyone else had any problems with this unit? or solutions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EMTBandit (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you have the manual that came with the pager/charging unit? If not try getting it from your squad. Or you can contact Motorola about it. I honestly have no clue whats going on. I have the Minitor IV and sometimes have trouble with the lights blinking for no reason or not going on at all.  Does the pager act any different or is it just the lights? Like, are you missing calls or things of that nature?

Heres a few sites that hopefully can help you out:

http://www.prairiemobile.com/motorola_minitor-V.html

Right here seems to be a person whos having the same problem as you. I didn't read through all the posts, just the first. I just did a quick google search.

http://forums.firehouse.com/showthread.php?t=86672

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Motorola+Minitor+V+problems

Hope I helped in at least some way.


----------



## Jon (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got a V, but only have the drop-in (non-amplified) charger. If I put 2 batteries in at the same time, one will flash red until the other is charged... you could always try to put the battery from your pager in the battery slot and see if it does anything.

If not, I think you might have a bad battery and need a new one.


----------



## bendy918 (Apr 10, 2007)

I do have the manual, it was no help.  It only started on Sunday so I haven't noticed anything different yet.  I haven't miss any calls either.  When I tried putting the battery from the pager into the battery charging slot, both of the lights blink red and never go to solid.
Thanks


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 12, 2007)

Just a pure guess since I've never even seen a V, but is there a contact switch that might have something (pocket lint, etc) holding it in the "wrong" position or preventing contact with the case?


----------



## MMiz (Apr 12, 2007)

You should visit the discussion board over at http://www.batlabs.com (http://batboard.batlabs.com/) and ask your question.  They're a bunch of Motorola service techs that will be able to answer your question.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## rbendett (Apr 12, 2007)

Any tips for registering to post to that site? Seems to be no link there for this.


----------



## rbendett (Apr 12, 2007)

Found the answer. They are optimizing their database and registrations are currently closed.


----------

